# Bronson



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just wondered if anyone has seen this yet, and what they think of it?


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Only just seen the trailers......wouldn't mind seeing it. Dependant on DW reviews


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

BDazzler said:


> Only just seen the trailers......wouldn't mind seeing it. Dependant on DW reviews


me too, looks pretty good


----------



## snellfish (Feb 11, 2009)

dont bother, it is such a poor film, a real let down for me as i thought his book was brilliant.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Wouldnt want to go and see a crazy scum thug .


----------



## snellfish (Feb 11, 2009)

Exotica said:


> Wouldnt want to go and see a crazy scum thug .


yes there are alot of screws in the film.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Exotica said:


> Wouldnt want to go and see a crazy scum thug .


I'm with you fella. My wife is a prison officer and worked at Durham while he was there, and I am waiting for a start in the service. I have no desire to go and see this film.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I really wanna see this film.


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Went to see this, completely dissapointed in the movie!
However there are no doubts that the guy that plays bronson is a genius. He is superb!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Makes me laugh when people comment on people cars getting scratched and calling them scum but seem to want to go and watch a person who committed armed robbery. 

Lets see if you wanted to go and see him if he hi jacked your car with your wife and kids in it and gun point.

And calling Prison officers scum is not really a fair point, they do a very hard job and these people keep the peodos, rapists and scum off the streets.


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

To me, what I watch in a movie, does not reflect on anything other that I expect to be entertained by it!
Everyone loves a good gangster film, so I don't see why this film is different. Really we should leave the subject matter out of the discussion, as I can't really see it going anywhere good!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

The film is a load of poop big let down saw it on Sunday the best part when he was in Rampton apart from that it's ****e. The annoying put on accent that Tom Hardy did ruined the film


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

The guy is a legend and its the prison service that made him the way he was in the old days by locking him up like an animal

For those that think he is too blame put yourself in his shoes and think would you not go mad been locked up in a tiny cell for 24hours a day 7 days a week for all but 4 years of his prison service!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What it fails to say is the regular beatings he got from prison guards whilst in solitary!!!!

He was 17 when he got done for attempted arm robbery (a young kid)

He used to and as far as i'm aware still does 1000 push up's on each arm everyday
His cell door is twice the thickness of normal cell doors due to been able to bend normal ones with his strength

Life in prison

Bronson was jailed for seven years in 1974 for a bungled armed robbery, aged 17, during which he stole £26.18. His sentence has been repeatedly extended for crimes committed within prison, which include wounding with intent, wounding, criminal damage, grievous bodily harm, false imprisonment, blackmail and threatening to kill.

Bronson has served all but 4 of his years in prison in solitary confinement due to a number of hostage situations, rooftop protests, repeated attacks on prison staff and on other inmates. His dangerous behaviour has meant that he has spent time in over 120 different prisons, including Broadmoor high security psychiatric hospital.

In 2000, Bronson received a discretionary life sentence with a three year tariff for a hostage-taking incident (see below). His appeal against this sentence was denied in 2004.

Bronson has spent a total of just four months and nine days out of custody since 1974. He was released on 30 October 1988 and spent 68 days as a free man before being arrested for robbery, and then released again on 9 November 1992, spending 53 days as a free man before being arrested again, this time for conspiracy to rob.

In 1999 a special prison unit was set up for Bronson and two other violent prisoners from Woodhill (HM Prison), to reduce the risk they posed to staff and other prisoners.

He has not been allowed to mix with other prisoners since 1999.

Hostage incidents

Bronson has been involved in over a dozen hostage incidents, some of which are described below:

* Bronson took hostages and staged a 47-hour rooftop protest at Broadmoor in 1983, causing £750,000 of damage.

* In 1994, whilst holding a guard hostage at Woodhill Prison, Milton Keynes, he demanded an inflatable doll, a helicopter and a cup of tea as ransom. Two months later, he held deputy governor Adrian Wallace hostage for five hours at Hull prison, injuring him so badly he was off work for five weeks, although Bronson claimed it was "an accident".

* In 1998, Bronson took two Iraqi hijackers and another inmate hostage at Belmarsh prison in London. He insisted his hostages address him as "General" and told negotiators he would eat one of his victims unless his demands were met. At one stage, Bronson demanded one of the Iraqis hit him "very hard" over the head with a metal tray. When the hostage refused, the 18-stone strongman slashed his own shoulder six times with a razor blade. He later told staff: "I'm going to start snapping necks - I'm the number-one hostage taker." He demanded a plane to take him to Cuba, two Uzi sub-machine guns, 5,000 rounds of ammunition and an axe. In court, he said he was "as guilty as Adolf Hitler". He said: "I was on a mission of madness, but now I'm on a mission of peace and all I want to do now is go home and have a pint with my son." Another seven years were added to his sentence.

* Soon after the trial, Bronson once again escaped from solitary confinement, tied up prison teacher Phil Danielson with a rope and towed him round the jail for 44 hours (the teacher was not physically harmed during the incident.) Armed with two knives, he twice tried to harm himself during the siege, hitting himself over the head with a bottle and tearing a washing machine filled with water from its socket in an attempt to electrocute himself. It is said that this kidnap attempt by Bronson was all done because he wanted "two cheeseburgers with ketchup".

* In 2007, two members of prison staff at Full Sutton high security prison in the East Riding of Yorkshire were involved in a "control and restraint incident", in an attempt to prevent another hostage situation, during which Bronson (who now needs spectacles) had his glasses broken. Bronson received £200 compensation for his broken glasses, which he claimed were made of "pre-war gold" and given to him by Lord Longford.[citation needed]

[edit] Second marriage and second name change

In 2001 he married again, this time to Saira Rehman, who had seen his picture in a newspaper and began writing to him. Rehman had visited Bronson just three times prior to their wedding.

For a short time Bronson converted to Islam (Rehman is a Muslim) and wished to be known as Charles Ali Ahmed. However, he and Rehman have since divorced. Rehman has since written two books regarding her short marriage to Bronson, portraying him in a negative light. Bronson responded by claiming that she is an attention-seeker and that she would be nobody if it were not for her connection to him.

[edit] Occupations and projects

Whilst in prison, Bronson has developed an extreme fitness regime and regularly does 2,500 press-ups a day. In 2002, he published a book Solitary Fitness (ISBN 1-902578-12-0), detailing an individual training process with minimal resources and space.

For the past ten years, Bronson has occupied himself by writing poetry, producing pieces of art and has had eleven books published. He has won a record 11 Koestler Awards for his poetry and art.

[edit] Current status

Bronson remains a "Category A" prisoner at Wakefield High-Security Prison where he remains in solitary confinement. He was due for a parole hearing in September 2008, aided by the fact he had shown no sign of violence for the past seven years, but this was postponed when his lawyer objected to a one-hour parole interview, requesting a full day to deal with Bronson's case.[10] The parole hearing took place on 11 March 2009 with the parole board's decision to be made within 7 days.


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

oh and i hope his parole goes well and hope he gets out now he is a changed man!!!!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I worked in that "special unit" at Woodhill, actually known as the "close supervision centre". Admittedly it did have problems when it 1st openend. But after intitial problems iand before its closure, was considered to be the best "CSC" in the country. The other smaller units were at Durham, Frankland, Full Sutton, Whitemoor, Long Lartin, Wakefield and when required, Belmarch. 
I worked with Charlie for 2 yrs and was on duty at his wedding.The least said about Reham the better.
To be honest, I never had a problem with him in any way. You just had to gauge his mood at the start of the day to figure if it was good or bad. By his own admission he has violent mood swings, and when his mind "goes black" then stand well clear. Ive seen him lift an industrial sized fridge and throw it. I do not consdier it to be all 1 persons fault on why he is the way he is. A combination of his own violent behaviour that has kept him locked up for so long and the Prison Service having to deal with it in the way they have for the safety of him, other prisoners and staff has made him institutionlised.
He wouldnt survive in normal prison population or on civy street. His lack of violence in 7yrs is because of his isolation and his purpose built cell at Wakefield. The 2 cells knocked into one with a tv, gym and also has the larger exercise yard than the others at Wakefield.
Charlie is an itelligent and talented man, when he is going through a good spell. Ive seen a lot of his work and in its own way is very good.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

as already stated, it is poor...id rather spend 2 weeks and read the book


----------

